# Worlds oldest camera



## jimiismydaddy (May 27, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070526/ap_on_re_eu/austria_oldest_camera

Found a picture:

http://img.breitbart.com/images/200...l00j/SGE.HFO95.260507211933.photo00.photo.jpg


----------



## nealjpage (May 27, 2007)

Wow!  That's a lot bigger than it looked in the auction photos.


----------

